# CGMBet - powerful tools for experienced players



## cgmbet (Nov 29, 2017)

CGMBet System is a football software package based on a very large database of results from major European, American and Asian football leagues. At this moment the software’s database contains 52 leagues.

Unlike other projects that claims that can guarantee your success, my only claim is that my software is simply a powerful football assistance tool that can be utilised to your advantage. A user with experience in football betting will find this software invaluable. However success depends on your experience and how to use this tool.

The software has been developed as a hobby and it is a lot of hard work involved here. I would like if you take a look and use the software but I would like to be honest with you also:

1. If you need a prediction software;
2. If you need a machine to think and choose bets for you;
3. If you need some things to blame for your betting failures;
4. If you think that only terrible bad luck stopped you until now.
then my software may not be for you.

My software is for those that understood that betting is notabout “feeling, inspiration and good luck” but it is about knowledge, hard work and keeping everything to be fun.

The following video present TABLES section, that means about just 10% of the total features. 

If you are interested you may find more details here: www.cgmbet.com


----------



## cgmbet (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you for your feedback, I am glad you like the software. I would be more than happy to receive any opinion, especially bad one. Will help me a lot to improve.

Speaking about improvements, I managed to finish (let-s say 99%) of the new Bets Tracking tool. I, personally, like it very much. It is very fast and allows you a lot of filters based on accounts, leagues, teams, odds, markets...etc. 

I added the second screen (tab) to see all stats for each account/market/league or just for combination of them. It is too much to explain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I created a video tutorial that you may see here:


----------

